# preservor preservative



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Has this ever been discussed on here . Does any one use it http://www.iba-usa.com/12-Preservor.pdf


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm.... Looks like a hay guard type of product.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My thinking as well but Hayguard can only be used up to 25%. Wonder what the application rate is? I like the Hayguard over propionic as half as much is used so I don't have to slow down so the pumps can get enough applied.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The active ingredient potassium sorbait does a good job on hay . I doubt if it works as good as Buffered Acid . A custom operator who runs 3 balers uses this on one baler he says it is in most cases it does a similar job to prop . Application rates are almost the same as crop saver it is about $.15 per pound less than crop saver it is getting more and more popular around here .We used 3 55 gal. drums of it the last couple of weeks . It is a joy to work with no smell or taste not corrosive at all and sprays much nicer than acid . Everyone round here says you will go back to acid Time will tell .


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I have four and a half barrels in my basement that i will gladly give someone.I tried a barrel one fall and it worked on some late fall second cut that was around 20%. I liked the product so i bought a tote next spring. I used preservor on some early cut orchard grass that my hay probe read 15% but i knew that the stems were holding more moister that the probe was reading so baled it with preservor. I later checked the moisture with a coster tester and the hay was 22% so i felt confidant that i would have 1200 bale a nice early hay to sell, nope!It started heating about a week later so i spread the hay out to let it breath better, that helped but it still ended up with a musty smell to it so traded it to my neighbor for some saleable hay, his cow ate it rite up I feel if i had used propionic acid it would have kept.Here we deal with stem moisture( for first cutting) and maybe preservor isn't quite potent enough where acid is. My friend tried some with his big square and had the same result, we both switched back to acid.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

bensbales @ what rate did you apply preservor to the hay that tested 22% with the coster


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

endrow said:


> bensbales @ what rate did you apply preservor to the hay that tested 22% with the coster


This happened Spring of 2011 so don't remember the rate but i do remember doing the coster test that night and felt like i had applied close to the correct rate for that moisture. Sorry my record keeping need a little work!


----------

